# Kayak/canoe dolly users



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, I made my own last summer from heavyweight PVC materials. I don't have an easily found photo, but basically it is an axle with 2 pneumatic wheels, with 2 runners coming up off the axle via 2 PVC T's, and I installed a large screw eye on each end of the runners (so 4 total). I covered the runners with foam pipe insulation for some cushion. I had issues with it slipping out of position while pulling it, but Monday I figured out a way to run 2 straps to eliminate this issue. Basically the straps are pulling in opposite directions, so the dolly can't slip either forward or back. I did a test pull down the driveway, through the yard, across a ditch, and back up to the house without issue...until I saw one of the PVC T's had a large split in it!  The split doesn't go all the way across the T, but I knew it was bad news. My buddy and I tried sealing the split with PVC cement, but obviously I don't trust it now. I could wrap the crap out of it with duck tape to keep the split from opening, but now I'm not sure if I should just scrap the whole thing?

Has anyone else used a dolly made from PVC? Do I need to re-do it using metal parts? Any thoughts?


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

HAHA that is hilarious! How much was the toll? lol


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

The Cream,
I made one for a 14.5' canoe that I used to own. It worked very well and I never had any issues with it. I made mine out of 1 1/2" pvc. I only used one cinch strap, that went around the entire canoe and 2 of the arms.

As for your repair, I suggest filling the split/crack with pvc glue and put a SS hose clamp around the portion of the tee that's split. Hose clamps have an amazing amount of strength.









Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is a ebay link to the one I bought. I figured for the price it was not worth my time to make one. It has been holding up great. The frames are steel reinforced sealed PVC.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wilderness-Syst...692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25648c1004


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> The Cream,
> I made one for a 14.5' canoe that I used to own. It worked very well and I never had any issues with it. I made mine out of 1 1/2" pvc. I only used one cinch strap, that went around the entire canoe and 2 of the arms.
> 
> As for your repair, I suggest filling the split/crack with pvc glue and put a SS hose clamp around the portion of the tee that's split. Hose clamps have an amazing amount of strength.
> ...


Yours is shockingly similar to mine! Where the T along the axle portion was broken/split, we were able to get it apart. We carefully cut off the old split T and replaced it, I got everything re-glued over the weekend. Before I use it again I am going to add a brace (we're thinking a piece of all-thread with some washers/nuts) between the 2 upright pieces just below the runners. I think this will help keep the uprights strong and keep them from flexing too much. Hopefully I'll have it back in service in a day or two.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Before I use it again I am going to add a brace (we're thinking a piece of all-thread with some washers/nuts) between the 2 upright pieces just below the runners. I think this will help keep the uprights strong and keep them from flexing too much. Hopefully I'll have it back in service in a day or two.


TheCream,
I shortened the distance between the upper carriage (above the pvc cross brace section), for the reason you mentioned. I was hoping to improve the strength of the upper portion, since that's where the canoe/kayak would apply the most pressure/weight.

Your addition of some all-thread would definately do the trick for support/strength. I intended to use mine until something broke and then strengthen that part, but I've yet to have any problems. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking for a cart for the yak, I'm not interested in building one!

I've read reviews on everything from $50.00 - $150.00 carts and not seen anything that had consistent positive ratings.

I did find this one below at BPS, it has some great ratings but the volume of comments is low even though there positive.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...&langId=-1&partNumber=10210009&cmCat=WISHLIST

Does anyone know anything about this one?

Does anyone have any recommendations for others that my work well for a SOT?

For the price these things can go for I want to make a wise decision!! Not interested in junk!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I have that exact model, works great with all my boats. Mine is several years old, the nylon bushing's have worn out but that's very fixable. Take great care when strapping it on, you want it about the side handles, strap threw them, it should be a tad heavier in the back, just barely, so you can drag it by front handle without
Much effort. They don't do great jumping roots or rocks, but sure beats carrying it, plus it folds and the wheels come off, don't lose the bushings!!!!
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

also have one just like it, no problems.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

THanks guys,

Where did you pick yours up at, BPS? 

Does it fold and fit in a hatch?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I believe I got mine at gander, and it does fold, wheels come off so it fits in a hatch. Pretty sturdy

_Droid_


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I finished the mods to my dolly several days back, and it's working great so far. The main time I need to use mine is when I float the Hocking close to home. I can't put in right by the house because of the nasty bank, so I have to go a few hundred yards upstream. It's so easy to strap the dolly on and roll up there. 

Cost-wise, I probably don't have more than about $35 in mine, and assembly was pretty easy. It just took a few "trial and error" uses to get it right!


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is my Tarpon 120 on my home-made kayak cart, nothing like a little Finnish Engineering, my grandpa would be proud lol


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the Attwood® Kayak/Canoe Cart just arrived and it looks good, folds and stores in the Coosa nicely in the front hatch with room still for my 20 gal dry pack and PFD.

Still need to test it out while portaging but, it seems noone here has had issues with it and I'm hoping for the same!


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

With the Tarpon I gave the cart I made because I had the makings of a new, improved yak cart for the Ride! 

What I used - 2 seat kids bicycle trailer I got off Craigslist for $20, $5 worth of nuts and bolts, my sawzall and drill. 

I disassembled the trailer, removing the entire covering, cut off the one crossbar to be reused and shortened the frame to 18 inches, cut off the wheel mounts then reattached the crossbar to the shortened frame and attached the wheel mounts to the opposite side of the bar where they had been. Added pool noodles and whalaa a semi-collapsible kayak cart for about $25.

The wheels have a quick release and both fit in my front compartment and the frame fits around my milk crate so as to keep it further secured when strapped in as shown.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Well Done, ajarvi. Nice use of pieces and parts and ingenuity. Nice!--Tim................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet cart! I like that.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I might as well build one of those (nice job btw) the Attwood Cart I got is only half usable. I got one wheel to inflate, while the other will not take any air.

Called the manufacture and they are saying 5 + weeks before they can send me a replacement. It has limited the use of my Yak for sure. Errrrr . . . not so happy about this!


----------

